# 5 yr old iPad getting balky, slowing down at times,



## Geezerette (Oct 25, 2018)

Will sometimes freeze up. Other times act normal. I try to keep it cleaned up, deleting trash, junk, unused apps & bookmarks. 
Home key doesn't work well all the time. Sometimes in the middle of something the screen will go black & the white Apple will come up. Shutting down & restarting sometimes improves things , sometimes not. Sometimes very slow to load. We have an Apple Store here & it's been suggested I take it there but very hard to park anywhere near. 
Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 25, 2018)

What browser are you using? Have you tried another browser other than Safari?

It could also be your internet connection.

Let us know if you get t fixed. I have problems with reloading pages showing up.


----------



## kburra (Oct 25, 2018)

*Delete apps you no longer use*. The first trick is to have a good software clear-out. ... 
Restart your iPad. ... 
Stop Background App Refresh. ... 
Update to the latest version of iOS. ... 
Clear Safari's cache. ... 
Find out if your web connection is slow. ...(Speed test) 
Stop Notifications. ... 
Turn off Location Services.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 26, 2018)

Do you happen to have a UbreakIfix in your area?  I use them almost exclusively for both myself and my clients. They are cheaper than the Apple store, and their techs are more knowledgeable.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2018)

I use this app at times. Do all the above suggestions too.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 26, 2018)

There apparently is a  Ubreakifix in town here somewhere, & was just recommended for someone's cell phone problem on our Nextdoor neighborhood forum. Am already doing some of what kburra suggested & will try the rest. Thanks all.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't have the guts to do it but I think a complete reset would do the trick.

Dump everything and start from scratch.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 26, 2018)

Does Apple have provisions to do a complete Virus/Malware scan....and if so, have you done that?


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 28, 2018)

Here's another method to try. It worked for me. You will need your password from your internet provider to sign back in.

Reset the network setting.

Settings>General>Reset Network Settings. They will be reset to default.

Then sign back in to your Network Connections Select Wi Fi.

Settings. Connections. Select . Sign in.


----------

